# 79-212cc Predator Upright Mount kit



## 41OLDSTEED (Sep 3, 2017)

Hey ! Has Anyone used this CNC Vertical Mount Kit for the 212cc Predator Motor...*79cc / 212cc CNC Upright Engine Mount Kit from Gasbike.net*...?...Looks pretty Clean and Gives the Motor 2-clamps on the Seat Tube...I was Wondering How this would affect the Oil Pressure and Lubrication of the Motor...any Ideas...?


----------



## StoneWoods (Sep 4, 2017)

I wondered the same thing. Still wonder.


----------



## StoneWoods (Sep 4, 2017)

I don't see why it would. I think it would need more oil though.


----------

